# My "OMG I can't believe I've spent that much in the last month" haul!



## Princesa Livia (Nov 15, 2008)

I know its not as much as some of yours here on specktra but I really can't believe I've spent this much on MAC in the last month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I do love every bit of my cumulative haul to pieces.. so I guess that's the important thing right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but still.. this doesn't even include my initial Cult of Cherry + Starflash Haul from September.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so here it is...





*Petticoat *MSF
*So Ceylon* MSF
*Stark Naked *bpb
*Enough Said *bpb
*Pink Swoon* blush
*Danger Zone* MES
*Jampacked* l/g
*Pastel Emotion* l/g
*Pink Manish *l/g
*Love Alert* d/g
*Girl About Town* l/s
*109* brush
*272* brush

hope you guys enjoy the photo!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Great stuff...

If I listed how much I have spent you will fell really good about your self control compared to my lack of


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great stuff...

If I listed how much I have spent you will fell really good about your self control compared to my lack of_

 
thanks tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even just that statement already made me feel better. I keep justifying what I got to myself and I've come to the conclusion that I just have to make sure I love the whatever I get - which meant that each of these items I bought I spent days thinking through. Even if I feel bad about the spending for my goodies, I don't have any regrets


----------



## banjobama (Nov 15, 2008)

I feel guilty about the amount of money I've spent in the past couple months too! So now I'm on a no-buy till after Christmas. 

BTW I'm so jealous of the three blushes! I really want Stark Naked.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice haul! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so ceylon!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 19, 2008)

love your haul!! is that mineral eyeshadow still available anywhere?


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 20, 2008)

yes! the Danger Zone eyeshadow trio is still available, atleast in stores here in the UK. however, the MAC websites (UK and US) still have it in stock so you should be able to order it from there


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 20, 2008)

nice haul.. enjoy it


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice haul! You got some great things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Girl About Town and Love Alert!
Enjoy


----------



## joyca (Nov 23, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice Haul. 

It's just so hard not to buy anything.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey nice haul there.  I love the jampacked l/g.  Wish I would have bought more than one


----------



## icesng (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice haul! I love looking at petticoat


----------



## Shining (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice Haul


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love this haul! So so pretty ^___^


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice haul! So how do you like the 272? I think it's a shame they discountinued it, so versatile.


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome! It was worth the money, I hope you`re enjoing you products!


----------



## esmey (Sep 6, 2009)

oooooooo looks pretty


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a great haul!


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

very nice!


----------

